

The Making of NHL ’94 - SG-
http://readonlymemory.vg/john-madden-hockey

======
tosh
"""Even without featuring logos and teams from the NHL, Brook thought, there
were other ways to improve the realism of this game. For example, it could
emulate the ambience of a game day NHL arena by including the proper organ
music. The problem, though, was that each team’s organist played different
songs. ‘That’s not a problem, actually,’ explained Dieter Ruehle, the organist
for the San Jose Sharks (and previously for the Los Angeles Kings), ‘I can do
that.’ True to his word, Ruehle provided EA with organ music for every team;
and he didn’t just provide all of their songs, but also noted which music was
blasted during power plays, which tunes were used to celebrate goals, and all
the other inside info needed to make each arena feel like home. Ruehle was so
diligent about getting it right and capturing that home crowd essence, that
during a recording session at EA’s sound studio he asked:

‘The woman who plays the organ for the Washington Capitals has arthritis;
would you like me to play the songs how they are meant to be played, or the
way that she plays them because of her condition?’

‘Definitely the way she plays it!’ Brook answered, after a laugh."""

